# Cheap blue moonlights? (LEDs)



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey all,
I currently run a 32" strip from Aquatraders with 25 LEDs for "moonlight" in my 55g. Since it's freashwater, it's just for looks at night, ya know "chill time". It's the only time I see my Striped Raphael! The output is OK, but like most of us, I wanted more.  
So, while shopping at the "Red Bulleye" store tonight, I stumbled on a string of 60 blue LEDs by Philips for $11.99 USD. They're the same color and size as the ones in the strip light. They're rated for indoor/outdoor and use only 4.8 watts! Additionally, you can connect up to 3 strings together. This will look really cool when I upgrade to my 90g! I figure I'll staple them to the perimeter of my hood, or if I completely lose my mind run them inside some UGF filter tubes and some pvc elbows to keep everything dry. I'll try to post some before and after pics.

Cheers!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

That's pretty neat. I'm looking into more powerful moonlights for my tanks. I have the same aquatrader.com moon light, and I like it, but also looking for something that I can mount in other hoods on the cheap side. Your find sounds like a good solution. Do post pictures when you're done! 










-John N.


----------

